# cruze w/ pioneer radio->how to remove dash ctr speaker?



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi - If someone has done, this can you please provide [COLOR=#009900 !important]instructions. I just need to figure out how to take the [COLOR=#009900 !important]grill cover[/COLOR] off the speaker in the center top part of my dash off. I don't want to break it by prying it off the wrong way.[/COLOR] Thanks in advance


----------



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

post came out little odd - let me retry
==
-Hi - If someone has done, this can you please provide instructions. I just need to figure out how to take the grill cover off the speaker in the center top part of my dash off. I don't want to break it by prying it off the wrong way.

Thanks in advance


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

I removed it by taking out the radio and factory screen. Then you can just push up on the grill from underneath and it just pops out. That was the only way I was able to get enough leverage to release the clips. There are threads on removing the radio, its pretty easy if you have a panel tool remover.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Why do you need to remove it?


----------



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks. I am trying to locate a rattle in the dash....of all things  So wanted to bolster that area up - but first needed to see in there. If I have to come from underneath, thru the radio, that is a lot more involved than I am capable of I think.


----------

